# Packetloss on FreeBSD VMs which is running on VMWare 6.7



## Srmvel (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi Team, 
We have recently migrated  FreeBSD 10.XX & 11 XX. VMs from Vmware ESXi 5.5 to 6.7 and after migrating there are packet loss being reported on few FreeBSD vms. Before migration, all VMs were in vmxnet3(4) adapter with no vmtools. After migration, we noticed packet loss. In order to fix this issue, we have installed the open VM tools and also changed the vm interfaces to E1000, however the packet loss behaviour still exists. We have verified that network also and could not find any latency or packet loss. Hence like to get advise what can be done from Vmware and guest OS to eliminate this issue. We moved the VM's back to the old environment ESXi 5.5 and there seems to be no issues, it is only with ESXi 6.7

Thanks, 
Raj


----------

